

Why use Backbone.js? - tbranyen
http://backbonejs.org/#FAQ-why-backbone

======
tbranyen
One of the major differences between Ember and Backbone I enocuntered almost
immediately was the lack of explicitness within Ember.

It felt to me, in Ember, that I was creating arbitrary objects and attaching
to arbitrary objects and from that arbitrariness instances were created...

Coming from the Backbone world where you create a definition and then
initialize it manually, this was a very disconcerting change. Unlike the
Backbone community, I was also unable to get any sort of help or direction
after hitting up Twitter or IRC.

Support should not be underestimated.

~~~
tbranyen
It was pointed out that my comment on Ember's support was inappropriate and I
agree. It was based on a days worth of support checking and at the moment
speculation. Redacted.

------
knowtheory
Just to add some notes to the FAQ:

1) Backbone gives you a handy way to interact with browsers and the DOM. It
does not remove the necessity for you to interact with the browser.

2) It seems like a lot of folks get into trouble when talking about/thinking
about event flows and using the abstract messaging layer that Backbone
provides in Backbone.Event. Backbone gives some basic and handy defaults
events for folks to use, but I always think it's worth considering which parts
of your app talk to each other, and what that interface looks like.

